# Prism Detailing - Ford Fiesta - Dodo Juice Correction Detail (pic heavy)



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was asked recently to carry out a detail on a Ford Fiesta Zetec. The car is 3 years old and never been detailed, and washed poorly whenever it was washed....onto the pics of the detail:

On arrival:


































































Started with cleaning the alloys with Chemical Guys Diablo wheel cleaner and the tyres with Surfex APC:


































The treated the alloys with Iron Cut:










The the door shuts were cleaned with Surfex APC:










Then onto the Engine Bay, again using Surfex APC:


































Then the car was rinsed down and then washed using 2BM, Dodo Juice BTBM and a Dodo Juice Yeti Wash Mitt:


















Onced washed then treated with Autosmart Tardis, initially attempted with Dodo Juice Tarmalade, but there was just too much tar to waste the Tarmalade, then the car was clayed with Dodo Juice Gentle Grey Clay bar and Dodo Juice Born Slippy for lube:


























The car was washed once again then dried using a hot air dryer (from carwashnwax):


















At this time I inspected the paint for defects:


































Paint depth readings were taken (pics didnt upload), then a test area to decide on compound and pad combination:










50/50 pics:


















and corrected:










Used Chicago Pneumatic Rotary, Chemical Hex Logic Pads (green/white/black) and Menzerna Compounds and Dodo Juice Lime Prime:


















Results after correction (before waxing):


















The car was then treated to two coats of Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro applied approx an hour apart, the Alloys were treated to Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn, the Class cleaned with Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol glass cleaner, the side glass treated with Dodo Juice Red Mist, the door shuts treated to Red Mist, the trim treated with Swissvax Nano Express the Tyres with Swissvax Pneu. I hoovered the Interior and steam cleaned the interior including the dash and interior plastics.

The end results:


































































































































Thanks for viewing

Robert Turner
Prism Detailing


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice turn around rob :thumb:


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks really good.
Excellent transformation

How long did it take you to complete?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

npj said:


> That looks really good.
> Excellent transformation
> 
> How long did it take you to complete?


About 7 (maybe 8) hours in total....


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work, good to see an everyday car in the studio.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well it's not all sport cars and super cars lol


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Indeed! How do you find the hex logic pads, I like my CP and really like the flat LC pads but thinking of giving the hex logic ones a try.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice..


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's come up nice :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Indeed! How do you find the hex logic pads, I like my CP and really like the flat LC pads but thinking of giving the hex logic ones a try.


I really like the hex pads, I have been using them for the last couple of years now, but this year I'll venture into trying a few more, previous to the hex was using Sonus which were binned after finding these


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Robert


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great turn around dude, enjoyed the write up too!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely job, car looks great


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Lovely work and nice write up Robert :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice result thumbs up for Surfex - does what it says on the tin.

great job


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Fantastic job, cannot get enough of real world turn around jobs the end result here is brilliant mate!


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

It's nice to see an honest little car getting some TLC. The difference is really day and night!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work mate


----------

